# Garden Flies



## kalgra (Sep 4, 2016)

1.



20160827-2016-09-03-16.47.27 ZS retouched-Edit-3 by Kristian Algra, on Flickr



2.



20160827-IMG_7397-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr



3.



20160827-IMG_7356-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr



4.



20160822-IMG_6922-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr



5.



20160827-2016-09-03-17.09.04 ZS retouched-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Sep 4, 2016)

Excellent!


----------

